# What is it?



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I was sitting in the grow out coop with my chicks when one of them saw the white of my socks through the hole in my Crocks. She started to peck at the sock and then the others followed suit. Now they are going at both of my feet!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

LOL, that's funny! 
Ever get pecked HARD on the ankle bone? I've had it happen to me, twice, and boy oh boy it HURTS!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Not, on my ankle but One Eyed Susie can be very demanding for her scratch or to be held. I have red marks on my thighs sometimes!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's pretty funny!
I also love it when they play "I want the bug"!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

When I first started raising chickens I made the mistake of going outside with bare feet and painted toes. I haven't made that mistake since lol


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> When I first started raising chickens I made the mistake of going outside with bare feet and painted toes. I haven't made that mistake since lol


Let me guess; red nail polish? YIKES!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol no the only nail polish I wear is gray lol


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Ouch. Funny but ouch.


----------



## sslawlor (Aug 20, 2013)

I did that tooo..... They love peckking thru the holes..ouch!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I found out the hard way with arm freckles. They are always pecking them...you'd think they would learn!!!!


----------

